# Scale Coming Off?



## Jamibat (Apr 17, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

I'm new to the forums, but I've owned my Horsefield Tortoise for a few years (He's about 4 now), he's called TeeTee.

I've noticed today that a scale seems to be coming off, and whilst I've already seen similar topics, I think I'd just rather have done one myself just to settle my own worry as I've never seen it before. I've attached a picture, is this normal? Just a bit worried is all.

Thank you,
Jamie


----------



## JoesMum (Apr 17, 2016)

Hi Jamie and welcome to TFO

It is possible that he is biting himself or that he has been bitten by another tort or another animal. It's also possible that he's been indukging himself in some escape practice as Russians are inclined to do and climbed something a bit sharp.

Please could you post some pictures of your tort and his enclosure so that we can take a look?


----------



## martaemha (Apr 17, 2016)

Hi Jamibat and welcome. Before I opened the picture I was worried, as the scales coming off may be a sign of heavy renal failure. However your tort seems to be perfectly well, no swelling etc so my guess is this is just a normal shedding that accompanies the growth of a tort and, as JoesMum nicely put it escape practice. If there is a new scale underneath I would just leave it as it is and not worry. Russians are little mountain hikers and you can do nothing about that. My torts despite living in an enclosure of over 4 m square climb dig and destroy everything in sight all the time. Their summer pen is even bigger and they do it anyway. During the summer months when I give them a soak, some scales from their heads just slough off. I am posting a picture for you so that you can see how big the scales sometimes are. Once the scales came off, there were new underneath already. Of course this is something that happens every few years, not every other day. All the best to your tort.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 17, 2016)

Hi Jamie, and welcome to the Forum!

I'm assuming that the scale at the location behind the eye where an ear would be is what you're concerned about? This type of scale shedding isn't the normal tortoise skin shedding. Normally it's just skin. I would have to assume the same thing that Joe's mum assumed, that he has snagged that portion of his scale on something and ripped it loose. It is not life threatening unless it becomes infected. Try to keep it clean and maybe dab on a bit of antibiotic ointment.


----------



## Jamibat (Apr 17, 2016)

Thank you for the welcomes^^ Hoping to keep involved and hopefully learn more about caring for a Tortoise! Never considered much in terms of joining a forums, etc, so will be interesting!

I've attached an image of TeeTee's home.^^ Although it was actually cleaned out earlier today. There isn't any chance he was bitten by another animal, but It'd make sense in escape practice, he enjoys his little adventures and trying to go to the places we don't allow him! Little buggers. 

Just had to be sure it's nothing serious, only noticed it today but he was out exploring yesterday so must have happened then, but wasn't very noticeable. Do you have any ointments you'd suggest? I'll let him bath a couple extra times to help keep it clean too. ^^

Thanks!


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 17, 2016)

Neosporin ointment.


----------

